# Griffes sur l'écran



## Bruno de Malaisie (3 Août 2016)

J'ai mon AppleWatch depuis un an maintenant. Elle a des petites griffures aux angles de l'écran. 
Savez vous s'il y a quelque chose à faire? Ou si l'écran peut être changé? 
En même temps, ce sont des griffures invisibles dans la plupart des cas. Mais je sais qu'elles sont là. 
Et c'est rageant. Je regrette de ne pas avoir acheté l'AppleWatch en acier avec son verre saphir. 
Merci pour vos retours


----------



## Mcbm (3 Août 2016)

Je ne pense que tu ne peux pas les atténuer sans faire plus de dégâts, moi je laisserais tel quel surtout si elles sont à peine visible. Sinon tu peux faire remplacer ton écran par Apple, il me semble que le changement vaut aux environs de 260€. 
En prenant l'Apple Watch inox, tu n'aurais peut-être pas de griffures sur l'écran mais tu en aurais sûrement eu sur le boîtier qui apparemment se raye très facilement.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2016)

C'est quoi comme verre ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (5 Août 2016)

Pardon, je n'avais pas vu cette question... 
Écran de l'AW Sport, donc pas l'écran en verre saphir.... 
Je me demande dans quelle mesure un écran classique comme le mien pourrait être changé par Apple par un écran "saphir"..... 
Si. Vous avez des infos


----------



## okeeb (5 Août 2016)

Si le verre est bien en... verre, et non en plastique, il est toujours possible d'essayer de petits mouvements circulaires et réguliers avec un chiffon très doux genre micro-fibre avec un peu de dentifrice ; C'est un vieux truc d'horloger par lequel l'on commence toujours avant d'utiliser des pâtes diamantées plus performantes mais parfois trop agressives.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (5 Août 2016)

Je vais essayer ça ce soir.... Bien que je pense que ce serait trop beau pour marcher.... Merci pour le tuyau @okeeb!


----------



## okeeb (5 Août 2016)

Le dentifrice n'est pas traumatique mais comporte tout de même des micro-éléments légèrement abrasifs. 
Commencez par une petite zone et voyez le résultat. N'appuyez pas trop fort, le secret c'est un mouvement bien circulaire et régulier, lent.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2016)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Je vais essayer ça ce soir.... Bien que je pense que ce serait trop beau pour marcher.... Merci pour le tuyau @okeeb!


Bonjour

allez voir en bijouterie , ils savent très bien faire cela


----------



## Vanton (5 Août 2016)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Je me demande dans quelle mesure un écran classique comme le mien pourrait être changé par Apple par un écran "saphir".....
> Si vous avez des infos


Strictement aucune chance que ça arrive. Apple refusera catégoriquement de customiser la montre. C'est même pas la peine de demander, sauf à avoir trop de temps à perdre...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (5 Août 2016)

Essayé le dentifrice avec le chiffon micro fibre. Ça a l'air pas mal. À refaire de temps en temps. Mais j'achèterai une AW en acier la prochaine fois. J'ai toujours eu des montres de plongée avec verre saphir et j'en ai trop pris l'habitude. Et cela ne me gêne pas d'avoir des griffes sur l'acier de l'AW.


----------



## okeeb (5 Août 2016)

C'est clair que le saphir c'est un autre monde ; Cependant c'est un verre plus sensible au choc direct, donc c'est donnant-donnant... 

Quand au dentifrice, aussi amusant que ça paraisse, tant que la rayure est modeste c'est assez étonnant...


----------



## Vanton (5 Août 2016)

Pour le saphir j'ai réussi à le rayer... C'est très modeste, ça fait plusieurs petites rayures parallèles, ça ne se voit que sous certaines conditions lumineuses uniquement. 

Par contre toujours pas cassée, malgré des (petits) chocs répétés et quelques frayeurs lors de rares chocs un peu importants. Je stresse à chaque fois, au moment de jeter un œil dessus... [emoji1] Mais pour le moment tout va bien. J'espère que ça durera ! 

C'est beaucoup moins fragile que l'alu du 5S en tout cas, qui ne pardonne pas la moindre chute.


----------



## okeeb (5 Août 2016)

Pareil, à chaque fois que je cogne ma fenix 3 sapphire je frémis, mais rien. Je croise les doigts pour ne pas taper suffisamment fort pour casser. 
 C'est vraiment très solide le saphir, après un an au poignet, sur terre, sous l'eau, en rando, en vélo, pendant le running, la vaisselle ou autre, je reconnais que c'est étonnant de résistance.


----------

